# [Stage 5] Purger /var/tmp (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

Pour sauvegarder mon systeme j'utilise le stage 5.

```
mkdir /mnt/backup

mount /boot

mount -o bind / /mnt/backup

mount -o bind /boot /mnt/backup/boot

mount -o bind /home /mnt/backup/home

cd /mnt/backup

tar --exclude stage5.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .
```

Mon répertoire /var/tmp est monté dans le tmpfs

```
tmpfs                   /usr/portage/tmpfs      tmpfs   size=2G         0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           noatime,mode=1777  0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp        tmpfs           noatime,mode=1777  0 0
```

J'ai remarqué que mon archive stage5 contient un paquet de fichiers dans /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http

Or sur mon systeme

ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http/ ne contient aucun fichiers.

rm -r /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http/*

rm: impossible de supprimer « /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http/* »: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Dans l'archive ls -l stage5/var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http/

```
...

-rw------- 1 seb seb    7342 13 août  18:40 fdec72fab768198a998b8ac0cdcc108d3f164507

-rw------- 1 seb seb     433 10 août  23:20 fe1474210d9ce0bec31d8dd3a28e90bc2ff8d129

-rw------- 1 seb seb     723 10 août  23:22 fe4a44482e9e6655bbf272de2d96d72e1216da68

-rw------- 1 seb seb   13933  5 août  13:22 fea28adb56786b94371c042f08f4b27a210991bd

-rw------- 1 seb seb   81910 13 août  17:12 febcb4071dfbc1a10b3c5d2adcff3d1adf1e62f1

-rw------- 1 seb seb  178630  5 août  13:24 fed6e43d38c1e953d66fb7b71fcddfcea42e6682

-rw------- 1 seb seb    3250  5 août  12:30 ff101cce4f58e20ef3427884f0575c668fc81e5e

-rw------- 1 seb seb     913  5 août  13:22 ff32b939b70ac94264128ad27584adeaa7e2ad53

-rw------- 1 seb seb     940  5 août  13:24 ff4e6dadf06d26362ec60b9fad45caa66e782fe9

-rw------- 1 seb seb     892 22 août  19:24 ff4fee67457c7eb642fe931f72ff640932a42e6f

-rw------- 1 seb seb   10344  5 août  12:32 ff5b0628174ed1de939facac3367973340a3c34f

-rw------- 1 seb seb   11540  5 août  13:24 ff5e02bf40c7102dab1bb3d88cec06adaa40a516

-rw------- 1 seb seb   18289  5 août  13:22 ff6c4e860606166cd4fcbfd527b2e89cc84bf031

-rw------- 1 seb seb     540 10 août  23:20 ff98372b93416be6169b8df43a7f711bdd3e0f9f

-rw------- 1 seb seb   72861 13 août  18:01 ff9a12c7a6ec5ccb305158244848352551627a27

-rw------- 1 seb seb     544 10 août  23:22 ffa32b95e438864330678deda181c88f0b46e65e

-rw------- 1 seb seb     725 11 août  23:01 ffab64387ae0620d9d019e379b6e0cd19f4bfa78

-rw------- 1 seb seb    1603 13 août  18:05 ffb4b95e8a2a7f38182570052691c23bae95cc6e

-rw------- 1 seb seb  527762 13 août  17:12 fff295025c9522f6bf7554f81977a5168fecad7c
```

En tout 3000 fichiers pour 80Mo

Je ne comprends pas d'ou sortent ces fichiers ni comment les supprimer définitivement.

Comment le systeme sauvegarde des fichiers qui n'existent pas?

MerciLast edited by sebB on Mon Nov 26, 2012 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nox23

bonjour,

peut etre que le moment ou tu as fini de génerer cet archive et le moment ou ca a commencé à archiver le rép /var/tmp, le contenu de ce dossier était différent.

je te transmets ma solution de sauvegarde, qui permet d'exclure des répertoires. tu rajoutes dans ta crontab 1 fois la semaine et roule  :Cool: 

en faite tu mets les dossiers que tu veux exclure dans exclud-list, comme ca c'est plus propre. 

cat backup_system.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

cd /home/backup

tar cfJpP system-backup/system-`date '+%Y-%m-%d'`.tar.xz / --exclude-from=exclud-list

```

cat exclud-list 

```

/proc/*

/sys/*

/dev/*

/mnt/*

/home/*

/var/spool/postfix/*

/run/*

```

----------

## sebB

A priori y'a pas de modif vu qu'a l'origine le repertoire est vide comme indiqué dans mon post.

Ca me le fait pour toutes les archives.

du -h /var/tmp

```
0       /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/akregator/Media

0       /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/akregator

0       /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http

1,2M    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/ksplashx

16K     /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/libphonon

976K    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/plasma-wallpapers/home/seb/Perso/Install

976K    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/plasma-wallpapers/home/seb/Perso

976K    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/plasma-wallpapers/home/seb

976K    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/plasma-wallpapers/home

976K    /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/plasma-wallpapers

88K     /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/favicons

95M     /var/tmp/kdecache-seb

95M     /var/tmp
```

On voit bien que le rep  /var/tmp/kdecache-seb/http est vide.

Par contre les fichiers contenus dans les archives ont des dates qui vont du 5 aout au 22 aout.

----------

## Poussin

Accessoirement, /var/tmp/ n'est pas fait pour être éphémère, on a déjà /tmp/ pour ça. Voir FHS.

Tu as déjà /var/tmp/portage/ en tmpfs, qui est bien pratique pour booster les performances d'emerge, mais je ne vois pas de raison valable d'en faire de même pour /var/tmp/

Enfin... c'est mon avis...

----------

## sebB

Initialement je n'avais pas /var/tmp en tmpfs.

Si je l'ai mis en tmpfs c'est justement pour essayer de purger ces fichiers.

J'avoue que je seche, ces fichiers semblent bien etre sur mon ordi (vu que je les sauvegardes) mais je n'en trouve pas trace.

EDIT: Bon en démarrant d'un live-cd et en montant mes partitions j'ai enfin trouvé ces fichiers et je les ai supprimés.

Par contre je comprends toujours pas pourquoi j'y ai eu accés depuis un live-cd et pourquoi ceux-ci étaient invisibles sur mon systeme.

----------

## Poussin

Parce qu'ils sont réellement sur le disque, mais que tu les caches en montant un tmpfs sur un point de montage non vide

----------

